# loschskript



## dabidu (12. Jul 2006)

Hallo 

ich soll ein order oder verzeichnis loschen 
in einem Skript

nur das Programm gibt fehler aus 

beim compilieren loescht den datei nicht... 

if test -d $eingabe
then rm $eingabe && echo "Wird geloescht"
elif test -f $eingabe
then cd $verzeichnis && rm $eingabe && echo "Wird geloescht"
else echo "Wird nicht geloescht"
fi

konnt ihr mich korriegieren, wo ich das fehler habe 

entfernen ist nicht möglich ist bei Fehlermeldung 

hmmm 
und jetz t
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 


 :cry:  :cry:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## Murray (12. Jul 2006)

1. Doppelpost !!
2. Wo ist der Bezug zu Java? Ich sehe hier nur etwas, das wie ein Batch-File aussieht


----------



## dabidu (12. Jul 2006)

1) hmm wo dennn sorry... 
2) hahaha 

es hat auch keinen Bezug auf Java 
sondern dies Bashskript sein :'(

hilf mir trotzdemmmm 

dass könnt ihr doch


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jul 2006)

1. Doppelpost gelöscht
2. sieht nach Shell-Skript aus
3. verschoben


----------



## dabidu (12. Jul 2006)

hahahaahah


----------



## AlArenal (12. Jul 2006)

Ja, voll lustig.. :roll:


----------



## dabidu (12. Jul 2006)

nein ich meine das total ernst, immer wenn ich auf den Tablatur drucke 

springt es auf den Quick Reply absenden ...
somit verliere ich den faden.................... man 

ich kann nichts dafür 

okey... habt ihr ein Losung schon bzw. ein Ratschlag wie ich an die Sache angehen solll................

hmmmm kommt schon tipps sind nicht schlecht...


----------

